# Inhalt eines Objekts leeren aber Objekt nicht löschen



## 7crystal7 (9. Nov 2007)

Hey Leute,

ne ganz allgemeine Frage. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit alle Inhalte, Attributwerte usw. eines Objekts zu löschen aber das Objekt selbst nicht zu entfernen?

Lieben Dank,
Babsi


----------



## @x.l (9. Nov 2007)

Konkretisier das mal!

Um was für ein Objekt handelt es sich denn? Was willst du erreichen?


----------



## Wildcard (9. Nov 2007)

Members auf null setzen!?


----------



## 7crystal7 (9. Nov 2007)

es ist sein selbstdefiniertes Objekt, das hauptsächlich Attributwerte "trägt" (ints und Strings), die ich gerne löschen möchte und das OBjekt danach mit neuen Werten befüllen will. Ist für eine Composite Anwendung, kein guter Stil aber was solls. Notfalls müsste ich das Objekt löschen und mit new neu instanziieren, oder wisst ihr wie ich das am besten löse?

Vielen Dank,
Babsi


----------



## 7crystal7 (9. Nov 2007)

sorry, was bedeutet members auf null setzen?


----------



## ms (9. Nov 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Members auf null setzen!?


bzw. eine Methode bereitstellen, die dies macht.

ms


----------



## maki (9. Nov 2007)

> es ist sein selbstdefiniertes Objekt, das hauptsächlich Attributwerte "trägt" (ints und Strings)


Soweit ist alles klar, aber dann..



> die ich gerne löschen möchte und das OBjekt danach mit neuen Werten befüllen will.


Wieso "löschen"?
Reicht es denn nicht einfach nur die alten Werte mit den neuen zu überschreiben?



> Ist für eine Composite Anwendung, kein guter Stil aber was solls.


Was ist denn eine "Composite Anwendung"?



> Notfalls müsste ich das Objekt löschen und mit new neu instanziieren,


Du kannst in Java keine Objekte "löschen".


----------



## 7crystal7 (9. Nov 2007)

ein swt composite,
ne, denn es werden nicht alle Werte überschrieben. D.h. ich hab dann alte mit neuen gemischt..


----------



## @x.l (9. Nov 2007)

Ich plädiere für die Methode, bspw.:

```
public void resetAllMembers() {
    text = "";
    zahl = 0;
    ...
}
```


----------



## J.C. (9. Nov 2007)

Das versteh ich nicht,

weise einfach die Werte für das Objekt neu zu.. die die erhalten bleiben sollen lässt du, neue werden gesetzt usw. Du kannst natürlich alle werte erst auf null setzen (löschen) und dann zuweisen, ist aber eigentlich nicht so sinnvoll.


----------



## Guest (9. Nov 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Members auf null setzen!?



wie kann man das bei final deklarierten Klassen z.b machen? Ich verwende Threads und da müssen die Klassen final deklariert werden.


----------



## J.C. (9. Nov 2007)

genau so


----------



## HoaX (9. Nov 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wildcard hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du meinst die "variablen" sind final?! finale klassen sind klassen von denen nicht weiter abgeleitet werden kann, was mal 0 mit threads zu tun hat ...


----------



## NichsderGast (9. Nov 2007)

das hat nichts damit zu tun, aber wohl damit zu tun das ich (nicht der fragensteller) wissen will wie man diese auf null zurücksetzt.


----------



## @x.l (9. Nov 2007)

Das geht nicht, deshalb sind die Vairablen ja "final" - damit man sie nicht mehr ändern kann.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Nov 2007)

final member kann man nicht setzen. Das widerspricht sich sozusagen.


----------



## Gast (9. Nov 2007)

wenn sie final sind belegen Sie dann aber doch speicher beim erneuten aufruf entsteht noch mehr speicher und so weiter.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Nov 2007)

Pro Instanz. Du kannst auch static final verwenden...


----------

